# Path to Cobble Court



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

This pattern was in Quiltmaker and was designed by auther Marie Bostwick. I made the crib size and will be donating it to the Susan B Anthony house for abused women..a charity that is dear to Marie. It was a fast pattern and super easy.










I can tell I don't have my stamina back as it took me two evenings to quilt this little booger since I tire out so quickly! lol


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh that is a great quilt. I would love to have this pattern to use for some of my donations. Did you get the pattern online or from a book?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Love it! It takes time to recover, but make sure your Dr knows how you feel!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Love the colors and pattern!
Heidi


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

The pattern is on the Quiltmaker website. I really enjoy the Marie Bostwick books.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Molly,
all I can find is the post about it but not the pattern. I guess you have to buy the book


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's a really neat and cute pattern!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It may be fast, but it is very nice. How nice of _you_ to donate it to such a worthy cause.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I love it Reenie. You don't go over doing it...OK?

It took my DH about 30 days after his 1st heart attack, to be able to walk to the end of our driveway.

Your work is lovely as always.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Reenie - it's great. And if your stamina is down and it took two evenings, I hesitate to think what a locomotive you must be when up to full steam. 

I think that you'd run circles around me when you're not 100%.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a really pretty pattern, I think I will also have to try to find it, Thank you for posting it


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's beautiful! I am sure your donation will be loved and appreciated.


----------

